# attaching ladder question



## 82cabby (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi folks!

New chainsaw mill user here and I have a beginner question. I am going to use a ladder as my guide for the initial cut and am unsure how to attach it to the log. Any hints? I thought of strapping it on, but I would have to move the straps when I got to them with the saw and that seemed to be a flaw...

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Dave, welcome. My first attempt with a ladder I screwed a piece of angle iron to the lip of the ladder on one end. Then I drilled several holes in the other side of the angle iron so my screws would screw into the cut, round end, of the log. If there was a bump from a limb or some other reason the angle iron would not line up with the edge of the log I could screw a board to the angle iron and extended it down to the face of the log and screw it on. I attched the angle iron about 2 rungs from the end so I'd have plenty of room to hang the mill on and get started. Then to steady the rest of the ladder I used "pipe hangers", from the plumbing section at the hardware store, they are half moon shaped with 2 holes to put screws in. You can get all different sizes, just match them to the size rungs you have. I have 3 different ladders I use from 10 ft to 42 ft and they all have different size rungs.

A couple days ago my cousin came over to see how the mill worked. I grabbed my milling bag and lost all but 2 of my pipe hangers, and I left my piece of ladder with the angle iron on it up at my farm in WV. So, I grabbed the DeWalt and drilled about 10 holes right through the rungs and used 3 inch deck srews to screw it to the log. It was a straight log and worked just fine. I took some pics and posted them under "White Birch Log II" so you can see it made a good cut. I also took a really boring video and if I can figure out how to post it, it will be there soon. Good luck, Joe.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Aug 12, 2011)

If you don't want to drill in the ladder I used 4 small pieces of unistrut attached to some light agle I think this was industrial flashing.drill and attach it to the top of the angle and slip it on the lip of the ladder and you can adjust it as needed.then drill the holes in the vertical part of the angle to attach to the log


----------



## 82cabby (Aug 12, 2011)

Stihl-in-Ky said:


> If you don't want to drill in the ladder I used 4 small pieces of unistrut attached to some light agle I think this was industrial flashing.drill and attach it to the top of the angle and slip it on the lip of the ladder and you can adjust it as needed.then drill the holes in the vertical part of the angle to attach to the log


 

Cool. I see how you did that. Thanks for the picture!


----------

